# Dog theft on the rise



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

:angryfire:

The article only lists the number of reported thief’s. I bet there are hundreds more that go unreported. I wonder how many people think their dog just ran away but in fact it was stolen. Purebreds are the dog of choice. Keep a close eye on your dogs!! 


American Kennel Club - American Kennel Club and AKC Companion Animal Recovery Cautions Owners as Pet Thefts Continue to Rise


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's so sad...I'm sure the kind of people that steal these pets think they can breed them and sell their pups. I wonder what they do if they found out a dog is spayed/neutered.....I suppose they end up dead or in shelters. What a world we live in.


----------



## bernada (Sep 7, 2011)

that is so sad, to lose a pet..


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sad... 

Good that most folk know better than to mess with our breed.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

There are always a lot of lost dog posters on the telephone poles in my neighborhood. 

I think they are stolen and used for dog fighting. I hardly EVER leave my dog out in our yard, and I am constantly checking on her when she is outside.

That is my greatest fear, of having her stolen.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe we need to train our dogs to bite (real big bites LOL) on the thief's neck, rather than just bark and hold or sleeve bite.


----------



## beamoore (Oct 20, 2011)

Dog napping is really a desperate move!:wild: Dog-lovers are indeed alarmed of this crime.This may imply that fiscal hardship leads several to acts of desperation. And, although nationally crime has gone steadily down each year, one crime appears to be increasing -- dog theft. Some say the scary trend is the result of economic stagnation. This may not be true, as reported by others.Thus,pet lovers must be extra vigilant in watching over their dogs.Article resource:Are dognappings yet another sign of uncertain financial times


----------

